# Thanksgiving U.S.A 2008



## Retired (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all our members in the U.S. from the Psychlinks volunteer staff

:stork:

p.s. we don't have a turkey smiley, and the stork was the closest!

:2thumbs:


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 27, 2008)

TSOW said:


> :stork:
> 
> p.s. we don't have a turkey smiley, and the stork was the closest!



I like that, yes happy thanksgiving, have a great day!!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you, TSOW and sister-ray.

I started shopping a week early to practice for Black Friday


----------



## Lana (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day to our U.S.A. members!!

Oh I soooo wish I could shop with you all.....but I hear you need to wear football gear to be able to get through the crowds.


----------



## ladylore (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## white page (Nov 27, 2008)

Have a great thanksgiving day over there in the USA


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## NicNak (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving our American friends!  Wishing you all the best


----------



## Meg (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------

